# Fergie is on marestare



## anyssapark (Aug 18, 2011)

Our first mare of the season is getting closer to foaling.





CAM LINK http://www.marestare.com/cam.php?alias=anyssapark

Fergie is 315 days today, and has progressed from little/no udder this morning, to about 2/3 full tonight, so i have bought her in and put her under the camera.

This mare does not normally bag right up before foaling.

She could do with a little more relaxing in the rear end, and her milk isnt sticky yet, so i still think she has a little while to go, but i think she warrants watching.

Im in Australia, so my night is your day



The cameras are infrared, but a light will be turned on when she is foaling so i can see.

She'll be turned out during the day, and in at night. If i think she looks close, ill put a camera outside when she is turned out also.

Please feel free to call for any reason! I'd prefer a false alarm than something going wrong





Thanks for watching!

Heres Fergie's page on my website

http://www.anyssapark.com/site/index.cfm?display=200243

And this is my stallion RFM Boogermans Ultimate Warrior that she is bred to

http://www.anyssapark.com/site/index.cfm?display=124666


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh cool another one to watch..thanks for sharing iam in australia to


----------



## Wings (Aug 18, 2011)

I've been stalking your mare updates on facebook! Great to have the aussie mares so close now!



:BigGrin


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 18, 2011)

Lucky Lodge - i have seen you post a few times and saw you were in Australia



Where abouts are you? Im in the Hunter Valley in NSW


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll be watching.


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 18, 2011)

anyssapark said:


> Lucky Lodge - i have seen you post a few times and saw you were in Australia
> 
> 
> 
> Where abouts are you? Im in the Hunter Valley in NSW






Iam in perth


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh Im excited another one to watch 



 :yeah ..I will never get anything done at this rate spending all my time 






 ..love the web site and simply gorgeous ponies


----------



## Eagle (Aug 18, 2011)

I am in for some more fun



She is adorable


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 18, 2011)

must be really windy there lotsa dust blowing around but Fergie looks happy


----------



## New mini (Aug 18, 2011)

I will be watching too


----------



## MeganH (Aug 18, 2011)

She is a beautiful mare! Thanks for letting us watch!

My cam is down for now.. I'll try to reload it in a bit. Says something about needing to download a plugin.. but I'll try a little later first.


----------



## jessj (Aug 18, 2011)

Yay!!! Another one to watch!!! So exciting!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 18, 2011)

Fergie is just standing and relaxing


----------



## cassie (Aug 18, 2011)

Hehe yay Renee!! Hoping the wind has died down for you... It has for us



I have barn alarm up so I wnt miss your girl



so I will wake up


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you all for watching,





Fergie had a very quiet night- did any of you ever see her lay down? I never did when i woke to check her...


----------



## Eagle (Aug 18, 2011)

She wan't exactly exciting, lol she didn't move a muscle for most of the night, tthank goodness you don't have a flash cam or I would have been refreshing all night. Lol


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 18, 2011)

Fergies udder is nice and full this morning. Her milk isn't quite there, and her teats still need to fill.

The foal has dropped a little, giving her the beginning of the "gutter look" on her flank area.

We'll see if the udder is still around thisafternoon

Edited to add:

hahah, yes, i thought the cam was frozen a few times when i checked on her with her standing so still. She was quite the statue. I would be interested if anyone saw her laying down?? I have found a bit of a pattern with mares not laying down for a night or two before foaling...

Also, regarding the dust - the camera is infrared, so the only light it has is a little red glow, and the bugs seem to like it. Occasionally there seems to get a swarm of little bugs, then they go away. I remember this from last year, as the "dust" look had me stumped, so i investigated what it was.





I have opened Fergies gate for the day, and will move the camera outside once she's finished her breakfast. Ill get some pictures of her for you too


----------



## cassie (Aug 18, 2011)

cool



thanks Renee, won't be long now and you will have a gorgeous little foal!!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 18, 2011)

I have turned the camera off for the day. Fergie didnt like being in the foaling yard alone, and was running around calling her friends, so i have moved her over to a yard where she shares a fenceline with them, and put a halter alarm on her.

As she ran around, her bag got a little looser, so id say she isnt quite ready yet - but she is doing lots of tail swishing and butt rubbing now that she has settled down - so we'll see. If she progresses through the day, ill bring her back to her stable, and just bring a friend with her so she's back on camera.


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 19, 2011)

Fergie has slowed up this afternoon in the udder department. It was full this morning, but has gone down this afternoon.

Her butt is nice and loose & relaxed, but i'd still like to see more relaxing in the hoohar before she foals.

She has been pacing a fair bit today, with her little friend following her around wondering where they were going lol Some butt scratching, tail swishing and belly kicking for a while, but it all calmed down this afternoon.

We are getting some awful weather. Its pouring rain and windy here. Theres been some thunder, but seems that the worst of the storm is passing around us, so we just get the rain and wind.

I've bought her in a bit early this afternoon so that she gets a chance to dry off before dark & cold hits. She isnt real impressed about it. But she should calm down once its dark like lastnight.

I have put a halter alarm on Fergie just incase the internet/cam drops with this storm.


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 19, 2011)

Due to the nasty weather i didnt get any photos of Fergie today. But here she is a few days ago


----------



## cassie (Aug 19, 2011)

haha wow! Renee what a pretty girl and she is HUGE!! lol poor thing!!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 19, 2011)

Fergie hasnt changed a lot today. Her milk is getting thicker, and her udder is quite full again this morning, but could fill more (i'd say it will shrink through the day again though)- and she still needs her "backend" to relax more.

So we wait... thankfull the clouds have parted this morning, and we have a little bit of sunshine - but it does look like they are rolling back in again



So she's out enjoying her breakfast in the sun while it lasts!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 20, 2011)

Hehe, i thought it was a cute photo



Big round belly





I have to go out this afternoon until about 9pm our time, we have family over from Western Australia. I have put Fergie in early so that she can be watched. If anyone thinks i need to be home, please dont hesitate to call the first number on the cam page. I will keep it on me. I dont think she is ready (or i wouldnt be leaving), but we all know how unpredictable these mares can be.

Thanks!

Renee


----------



## Eagle (Aug 20, 2011)

OMG that photo is fantastic! how many babies is she having???

Diane that is so funny and as Renee said the food in the mouth is the finishing touch. This should have been entered into the on line show.





16.43 and Fergie is munching away


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 20, 2011)

Aww what a brilliant picture - I love catching the brood mares in a head on shot!

If her bag is softening a little when she comes in at night after her daily paddock time then she may still have a few days to go - it's when they come in with the same tight bag they went out with, you have to watch out!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 20, 2011)

will be watching her before going to bed Renee!!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 20, 2011)

I home! Thank you to all that kept an eye on Fergie. All seems good and quiet.

Anna, yes, i do still think she has some time before foaling. She isnt showing many signs of being imminent yet (or i certainly wouldnt have left her tonight), but i have also been told that this mare doesnt normally bag right up before foaling by her last owner, so i am hesitant to take her bag as a real reliable indicator.



Either way her milk needs to thicken up, and she still has some relaxing to do in the backend yet - she'll get there





Thanks again for watching!!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Aug 20, 2011)

_I checked-in on "Fergie at 12:28 p,.m. our time here today on August 20th and I think I've decided that I'm renaming "Fergie". I've thinking of nicknaming her "Statue". She stands so still that it's difficult to determine if the screen is locked up or not. Ha! _

_ _

_Give "Warrior" a hug and a kiss from me. I really miss him. _





_ _

_ _

_ _


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 20, 2011)

LOL Statue suits her great Kimberle. lol She sure does stand still. She can be quite boring to watch lol

I just took some photos for you. Will load them and post them shortly


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 20, 2011)

OK. Heres the pictures of Fergie i just took. She was a bit jumpy at the flash, so i just quickly got them done, and have no realised i didnt get a hoohar pic. So will try for that this afternoon.

As you can see, her udder is quite full - but still needs the teats to fill out and point downward.

She has started guttering in the flank, but i'd think the foal still has a bit of positioning to do and her belly will drop a little more.

Her milk is still not very thick & has some changing to do there also, but does come out quite freely. I have run out of milk strips, but will pick some up tomorrow (its closed on Sundays here).





















Renee


----------



## cassie (Aug 20, 2011)

Renee I fall in love with your mare more everytime I see her



definite udder progress which is exciting!! Have a good day



it's a simply gorgeous morning here hoping the sane for you!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 20, 2011)

Renee your mare is such a Diva, first the "does this dress make me look fat" photo and now the " why are you staring at my butt" photo, she is just adorable! I hope the foal has her character.


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey mate





Yeah, this is what her udder has been like for 3 days now. Just needs to FINISH filling, and STAY full all day lol But as i said, the rest of her doesnt look quite ready yet either, so i dont think she's imminent.

I actually raced out in between heavy downpours to feed up and take the photos - no nice day here sadly



But im glad you are finally getting some nice weather!!

I have to zip out this morning to go and pick up my husband. Back soon


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 20, 2011)

Eagle said:


> Renee your mare is such a Diva, first the "does this dress make me look fat" photo and now the " why are you staring at my butt" photo, she is just adorable! I hope the foal has her character.






Hahaha, you'd be perfect at putting quotes on all these photos!! I love it.


----------



## cassie (Aug 20, 2011)

weather has gone cold, cloudy and windy but no rain yet... hope it clears up for you a bit later!!

she is very pretty!! she will have a gorgeous baby! is Warrier, the sire of Max? Karen sent me the photos he is STUNNING!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 21, 2011)

She has the prettiest eyes!! She really is a mini Diva!! she looks like she has one of those manes that just never gets tangles..how big is she?


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 21, 2011)

Diane, she is quite the character. She can be a little funny, and a bit jumpy sometimes, but she mostly a very sweet girl and a little bit of a clown








Cassie - No, Warrior isnt the sire of Max. He is a lovely boy isnt he





LittleRibbie - She is 33.5".

Her udder has gone down some this afternoon - as it has been. Be nice when it stays nice and full all day, then we'll be in business.

To me she seems like most of my other mares that go by the text book, and nothing like the foaling history that her last owner provided with her. It will be interesting to see if she does follow her past foaling pattern, or if she will bag right up and show all signs this time round.


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

hopefully she gives you all the signs so you can tell when she is REALLY close!!

oh thats right Karen is expecting her first warrior foal this season I think... lol

I really like Max!





she is about the same size as Suzie then 

is she relaxing behind??


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 21, 2011)

She hasnt relaxed a lot in the hoohar department, but her butt is good and squishy.

She has been doing a lot of butt rubbing, belly kicking and pacing today again. But she seems to tone it all down once she's locked in for the night...

Her milk is changing colour, getting a little more opaque and its getting stickier


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

yay progress!!!




how exciting!


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

Renee, Fergie down sternal... 8:08pm


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

back up again 8:10pm


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

Renee bout to go to sleep I'm sure your the same have been watching fergie for the last 2 hrs... She laydown for a little but not long weight shifting a little while ago otherwise playing statue is her fave thing ATM lol night!!


----------



## jessj (Aug 21, 2011)

Your girl is so pretty! I love the "does my bum look fat?" pic!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks Cassie for all the updates. I was a bit crook yesterday, so had gone to bed real early and just relied on the halter alarm for the night.

Interesting that she doesnt lay down for long. Poor girl must be too uncomfortable.

Fergies udder is the same this morning. Her hoohar is slightly puffy, but doesnt seem relaxed yet. Her milk is the same as yesterday. She's got her breakfast, and the door to her stable is open into the paddock.

I will go out today and get some more milk strips, and another cable so that i can put the outside camera up during the day


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

oh no worries Renee



I thought you might have been out or something so I kept an eye on her



hope your feeling better now?

all progress





can I ask what colour? markings? gender your after?? hehe


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 21, 2011)

Nah, I was home - just a bit off. I am pregnant, and just the few nights of checking in on Ferige through the night had me so exhausted i felt sick. Its amazing how much these babies take from us! I know why Suzie sleeps like a log all night LOL





Well the foal can only be chestnut or palomino, with the chance of overo/sabino like Warrior & a 50% chance of greying.

I'd love a chestnut overo filly, or a solid palomino (maybe jsut with a blaze??) filly. But im pretty sure its going to be a colt. Fergie has been a wonderful filly producer for her last owner - and im sure i will be the one to break that run lol I am great at producing colts at my place


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS Renee!!! how exciting!! haha yeah haven't known that yet lol

well hoping you get what your wanting!!




filly fairy definitley needs to visit your place hehe





hope your feeling better, and Fergie's foaling is an easy one so it doesn't drain you and your baby too much.


----------



## Wings (Aug 21, 2011)

Filly fairy is in high demand at the moment, I call dibbs!





I love chestnut pintos, there is somthing really strong about the colour contrast. I think it is more vibrant then the black and whites.


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

I have the same issue Diane, I don't know why... and I totally agree, Renee get some rest! we are here and I will ring you or msg you if anything!!! or I'll ring karen hehe

we don't want you overdoing yourself!! hehe

oh n one night after another? hmm I like it!!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

hmmm well we wouldn't be able to see her as she is out in the paddock, maybe Renee has turned the cam off during the day?


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

lol no worries Diane!



she is prob enjoying some time in the paddock, though it was just raining here, hope its not raining for you Renee, just about sick of it fort he minute!, in that storm the other day we got 45mm in one day!, oh sorry just under 2"


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 21, 2011)

anyssapark said:


> Nah, I was home - just a bit off. I am pregnant, and just the few nights of checking in on Ferige through the night had me so exhausted i felt sick. Its amazing how much these babies take from us! I know why Suzie sleeps like a log all night LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you for the congrats, and for the help watching her. I think this foaling season is goign to be a draining one on me! lol

Cassie - yes, it rained all day here again. I've had enough!! The poor horses have too!!

The stupid energy australia people decided to try through our front paddock to measure power poles, when half of the paddock is literally under water - it looks like a dam! And these idiots try to drive through it. Of course they got bogged. Tore up my paddock. Then another one came to pull the first one out, and they got bogged too! I ended up having to go down and drag the pair of them out with the tractor. WHY anyone would try to drive through there in the first place is beyond me!!



They can pay to fix up my torn up paddock!

Ok... rant over LOL

Fergie is a little more relaxed behind today, and set the alarm off laying flat twice today- which she hasnt done the whole time she has had it on. We had a small amount of sunshine this morning, and she took the opportunity to have a snooze in it





Her milk is getting thicker, but pH is still at 8. So a little while to go yet.


----------



## Wings (Aug 22, 2011)

Dont you just love it when the service people come onto your property? We have one lot, I think its the water people who like to go through our place to get to a bit of land they own that is in amongst the properties. They got really annoyed when I had the minis loose on the driveway last time and even more annoyed when I ripped into them over driving as fast as they did



Honestly most of the time they have no respect for the actual owner of the land. If I feel like grazing my mini on the drive I'll put them there!


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

oh yeah they are very frustrating!

n so dumb!!! what n awful thing to do, stupid people!!! yeah bring on the sunshine now!!!



where is the spring weather??


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

Morning Renee



I had fergie up with suzie last night



n watched at the times I was awake she was laying down sternal at about 3am but otherwise was standing quietly





Hope your feeling well this morning


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 22, 2011)

Fergie is outside for the day, and i have set up the camera. Its very wet out there from all the rain - so puddles everywhere.

Her milk is still testing 8.

Not a lot of change in her this morning.


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

misty rain been falling here all day



very wet here aswell...

is she relaxing more behind?


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes, she's relaxed quite a bit more today.

I dont know if you've seen the cam outside - but she can go around the corner of the stable where there is a gate - and its out of view.

She has been disappearing around there a lot, so i stalked her to see what shes doing. And she is madly butt rubbing

(excuse the poor fence - this bit had to be pulled down to install some water tanks, and is yet to be put back up - hense the panels and hot tape).










And the poor girl has rubbed herself raw, just this morning in the few hours she's been out



Ouch!






Her udder has stayed quite full so far too. normally its gone down in the first 10mins of her being turned out, but so far its the same as when i let her out...


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

ouch, poor silly thing!! I know Suzie's has been getting the skin pulled off by her butt rubbing but not as bad as that,

thats exciting that the bag hasn't gone back down!!



yay for Fergie!! you will have a baby FILLY before too long LOL





oh n she has a definite V happening doesn't she!!


----------



## Wings (Aug 22, 2011)

Ouch, silly girl! I have to check one of my girls for things like that, once the coat shifts she spends most of the time rubbing on things.


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 22, 2011)

I have had a few rub it like that in a few days of butt rubbing, but i only checked her this morning - there was no sign of soreness, so she must have rubbed it real good in the time she was around there.



Silly Fergie. I've given her more hay to hopefully keep her occupied for a while now lol

Cassie, yes, her belly has dropped quite a bit, she isnt quite there yet though i dont think. Maybe she will be on track for my Wednesday prediction after all (if she keep up!)


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

haha hopefully!!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 22, 2011)

Fergie is very sooky. I just went out there to check on her. Her poop is softening - its not a normal poop, but not a cow patty yet. Her udder is still quite full.

She was laying down for a while when i was out there, had a few rolls and got up to come and see me, so i gave her some belly scratches and she was grooming me back (i love that). As i was leaving she followed me to the gate, and called out to me as i walked back to the house.

Nawwww


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

nawwww that is my favourite thing!! LOL I love it when Suzie "grooms" me!

what a sooky lala!! all progress! YAY!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

Fergie lying down flat...



set the alarm off Renee? hehe


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 22, 2011)

Haha



Yep, sure did. Awful noise it is - but i couldnt be without them!

Sternal now. She sure is enjoying the sun today - sure is a nice change! Shame the paddocks are so wet and muddy though.

CastleRock - i think the laying on cam was a total fluke! lol She's been going just off cam all morning to do anything interesting


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

and back down flat again, lol Suzie was lying right down in a mud puddle earlier LOL and one of the marestarers said "I hope she doesn't foal where she is right now, we won't have a filly we will have a piglet"

ROFL!!!

I love it so true!

sun has come out a little for us as well, clouds coming back over though...



everything is SO wet!! want some sun to dry things out!! at least hopefully we will have plenty of grass growing for spring!!





p.s your paddock is LOVELY!!!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 23, 2011)

Cassie, we have a crazy amount of grass even through this winter! We havent had nearly as many frosts as we normally get, which has kept the grass alive, and with all the rain its still so green and growing here. Its great. But going to have to watch the horses over spring! Will have to keep it slashed i think.

I did read that comment on your marestare board. Too funny lol

Ok, need to go unload these few bales of hay and feed the herd and make up Fergies - ill leave her outside enjoying the nice weather til closer to dark though.


----------



## cassie (Aug 23, 2011)

lol no worries, what happened to the cam though? it has gone an odd angle... did the wind push it off?


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 23, 2011)

Haha, i had been too busy watching Darla to notice my own lol I must have knocked it when i was out with her before.

Ill be bringing her into the stable shortly, so i will switch it over then anyway


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 23, 2011)

All better



She's in for the night now.

Her udder stayed full all day. Her teats still havent filled though, she's looking the same as the pics i posted a few days ago - just that she has stayed the same all day without it going down.

Her milk still tests 8pH tonight.

Hoohar isnt looking so raw now, but she had chosen a pole to butt rub on instead of that fence, thankfully. It obviously gets the spot without hurting her.


----------



## cassie (Aug 23, 2011)

naw poor thing,!! yay for full udder! in line for tomorrow night do you think??


----------



## cassie (Aug 23, 2011)

Fergie down sternal already... I'm watching her Renee



painting my room so not posting much but I am watching


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 23, 2011)

Painting your room at 8pm at night lol Hope you dont have to sleep in it tonight? You'll be fumed out!





Yes, its a bit early for Fergie to be laying down - she doesnt normally lay down as much as she did today either - so maybe resting up for the big event!


----------



## cassie (Aug 23, 2011)

she is back up





haha I do LOL but I have an air freshner in here and I will have the windows open hehe I have good ventilation in my room



I'm almost done so I wanna finish!!! and this is the only time I get to do it!! hehe

she was breathing quite heavy for a while there!!!



:BigGrin


----------



## cassie (Aug 23, 2011)

Both fergie n Suzie down sternal



how cute!! The two Aussie girls!! Oh wait suzie flat lol fergie is so cute!! Lol

Night Renee



have a good sleep!!


----------



## jessj (Aug 23, 2011)

Fergie is munching away on hay... I love her little head! Her ears look so dainty!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 23, 2011)

just checking in as she just set the alarm off


----------



## Allure Ranch (Aug 23, 2011)

_Oh my goodness Renee everytime I look in on "Fergie" she's standing in the same position.... _

_ _


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 23, 2011)

Fergie is turned out for the day and i've moved the camera out to keep an eye on her.

Her udder is starting to fill out in the teats




Her milk is still at pH 8 this morning.

Kimberle - i can check on her every 3 hours or so, and she's STILL in the same spot as the last time i looked LOL


----------



## cassie (Aug 23, 2011)

Yay for changes!!! What do you reckon will she goal by your chosen deadline or will she go over?! Hehe


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 23, 2011)

Hmmm... not real convinced tonights the night Cass, but i guess anything could happen. Maybe another few days... We'll see.

Just took a few pics, will upload them shortly.


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 23, 2011)

Heres a few photos i just took.

The udder one isnt great, the sun was in the wrong spot. Ill get a better one tonight with my good camera (this was taken with my phone).

Her belly has dropped a bit, and her butt is nice and mooshy, her tailhead is becoming quite prominent.






Sorry about the quality of this one. Will get a better one this afternoon


----------



## cassie (Aug 23, 2011)

naw Renee I love your girl!! she is so sweet and that tummy!!



LOL looking good... hmmm wasn't it me that said Saturday?! LOL oh yes I believe it was LOL 11pm hehe

lol or maybe Karens or she may still suprise you and foal tonight





keep progressing Fergie, you will have that little baby to look after shortly!


----------



## jessj (Aug 23, 2011)

I LOVE this girl's head!!! Is it as tiny and dainty in person as it is in pics and on camera??? Cant wait to see her new filly!!!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 23, 2011)

Jess, she does have a pretty head. I think its the contrast of her big doe eyes



It is kind of plainer side on, but very pretty from the front.

You never know Cassie! Although she's having trouble standing still for long today! Walking...walking...walking lol


----------



## cassie (Aug 23, 2011)

haha now Fergie you be a good girl n have your baby for your mummy tonight ok? yes... good girl lol


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 23, 2011)

anyssapark said:


> Heres a few photos i just took.
> 
> The udder one isnt great, the sun was in the wrong spot. Ill get a better one tonight with my good camera (this was taken with my phone).
> 
> ...







sweetie has 5wks today to till she foals

She looks just like my mare


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 24, 2011)

I just went out and checked on Fergie.

Poor girl is having a little grunt with each breath. Her udder is hot and hard, even after all the walking she's been doing...





Awww, Sweety looks like a total sweety!



What a pretty girl.


----------



## cassie (Aug 24, 2011)

ooooo maybe she listened to us... and will still do something tonight!!!



will be watching!!


----------



## Wings (Aug 24, 2011)

Certainly does sound promising!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 24, 2011)

We will see!! She has been walking a lot, had several rolls and has been doing lots of tail swishing.

Her udder is hot and hard, but her teats are not full like i would expect them to be (although, they may not fill up any more) and her milk is still testing pH 8. The milk is still quite yellowish - which doesnt mean a whole lot really, and is nice and sticky.

We're definately moving in the right direction, but i am thinking maybe another day yet??? We'll see

Heres some better photos of her udder as promised, and one of her milk. In just three squirts she gave me 1.2ml (cc) so her teats are obviously pretty full, just small...
















Renee


----------



## Eagle (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow Renee, it is getting exciting! Every time I look at her udder it makes me think of a monkey



it must be the colour and all her fur, can you imagine what the little Diva would think if she found out


----------



## cassie (Aug 24, 2011)

haha your right LOL its very funny shhh

wow she is full tonight!!!



won't be long Renee!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 24, 2011)

just letting everyone know that Renee's internet is down, she is trying to fix it... I will update if she gives me updates


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for letting everyone know Cass.

I have the internet fixed, its touchy, so i wont stay on my lap top as well, so the camera is happy to keep running, but thought i'd let you know its back up and running. Hopefully it stays that way.

The phone is still down though, so if you need to call, please call the FIRST NUMBER ON THE LIST - the other one wont work, as it went down with the internet and we cant get it back up.

Thanks! Night all

(Fergie has the halter alarm on, so i should still be alerted if she goes down to foal even though i cant watch her the whole time)


----------



## cassie (Aug 24, 2011)

night Renee,

glad its up and running again, will keep her up next to Suzie again for the night



also if you can't get through to Renee, try me and I'll try her LOL


----------



## jessj (Aug 24, 2011)

Ive got her up at work too. I should be ableto stay at my desk for most of the day.


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 24, 2011)

Are any of you watching?

Are you still around Jess?

I need to leave the halter alarm switched off for at least a few hours so my poor hubby can get some sleep before he has to get up for work at 4am. Fergie is just really not allowing sleep tonight, the alarm has gone off 7 times between 9pm and now (11.40pm)


----------



## jessj (Aug 24, 2011)

I am here. I do have to run out for about an hour. But I will leave it up and get my secretary to keep an eye on her for you!




:shocked



:shocked





(being the boss is really great sometimes!)


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 24, 2011)

Your wonderful!! Thank you!






only the first number onthe cam page will work





THANKS!!


----------



## jessj (Aug 24, 2011)

I think that my secretary enjoyed watching the girls earlier. She keeps coming into my office and saying "how are our little mommas doing?"


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 24, 2011)

Awww, what a good help she is





Thank you Jess, and anyone else that watched Fergie while my hubby could sleep (although i bet she didnt lay flat again in that time?? lol). He's up getting ready for work, so alarm is switched back on now.

THANK YOU!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 24, 2011)

Yhank you Diane





She was kind enough not to set the alarm off after it was turned back on too, so i got more sleep. Although i think a nanny-nap will still be on the cards today - my body duesnt function so well wiith no sleep right now with this little person growing inside me lol


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 24, 2011)

Its really foggy out there this morning! Looks like Ferg is standing in a cloud



Its a bit chilly, but it usually means a beautiful day is on the way!!

Fergies pH is dropping!! Woohoo! She's at 7.6 this morning from the 8 she's been at. So its beginning


----------



## Allure Ranch (Aug 24, 2011)

_O.K. Renee I just checked in on "Fergie" and I'd swear the same bird is out in the paddock that was there when I was watching "Shalida Park Cavelle". LOL_


----------



## Allure Ranch (Aug 24, 2011)

_That silly bird must be watching the mares also...._


----------



## cassie (Aug 24, 2011)

yay for dropping PH Renee!! so exciting!! you make sure you get a nanna nap then this arvo!!! let me know when you want to and I will keep the camera up!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha! We have a whole flock of the magpies that just hang around the horses Kimberle. They clean up all their scraps, and Fergie didnt finish her breakfast this morning, so i guess there is plenty of scraps! lol





Their little magpie family is sure growing, so if its not the same bird as when Calli was on camera, it would surely be a relative!


----------



## cassie (Aug 24, 2011)

Fergie sure is waddling today!! and holding her tail up in the air!!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 24, 2011)

She looks like she's walking in slow motion doesnt she lol


----------



## cassie (Aug 24, 2011)

lol yep! poor thing!!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 25, 2011)

Im loving watching my three yearlings that are in the paddock next to Fergie play and charge around. Happy babies


----------



## cassie (Aug 25, 2011)

naw!! how cute loving this gorgeous weather!!!!



I know I am!!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 25, 2011)

oh well hello Miss fergie!! LOL sorry sweetie cant give you scratches through the camera lol


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 25, 2011)

Its beautiful weather isnt it. All the horses are loving it





Fergie keeps laying out in the sun (around the corner where the cam doesnt show ofcourse) and setting the alarm off. And because she's out of sight of the camera, i have to go out there and check on her. I keep just slipping on Ellis (my husbands) big boots, cause they're so easy to slide on and off, but i just realised i must look like a total clown to anyone watching, with shoes twice the size of my feet!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 25, 2011)

haha, I didn't notice lol n I saw you walking in there before LOL

I always head out in my brothers boots and he has size 13 boots!!!

compare to my size 7 LOL Ronald mcdonald!! LOL


----------



## Eagle (Aug 25, 2011)

It is 16.30 and all I see is a pink dot in the field, have you sprayed Fergie so it makes her easier to watch


----------



## cassie (Aug 25, 2011)

haha isn't that what I have to do?! LOL


----------



## Eagle (Aug 25, 2011)

Maybe her mum told her she could go and play but that she had to check back every 30 minutes.

"hey mum, I am here!!"


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 25, 2011)

Hahah, i've seen her do that a few times with the outside camera. Its a bit cute








Well she's looking quite relaxed and calm so far tonight.

C'mon Fergie! We want some action!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 25, 2011)

yeah Fergie!! bring on the foaling!!!






we have one tiny filly already we want another one!!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 25, 2011)

Fergie down sternal... but looking quite comfy still


----------



## cassie (Aug 25, 2011)

How is she this morning renee?? Looks like we are in for another gorgeous day!! Hope you are aswell


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 25, 2011)

Well she was kind to me last night and only set the alarm off the once - early in the night, about 9.30pm. So i got to sleep a lot of the night with just the occasional check in on her. MUCH better than the previous night of her sleeping flat out on and off all night long lol





Fergie is much the same this morning. pH is still 7.6, so hasnt dropped any further. Milk is very sticky and turning whiter (but still yellowish, just creamier looking).

C'mon Fergie! You cant keep that baby in there forever - lets get this baby on the ground!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 25, 2011)

lol yay for good sleep!!

she is waiting for tomorrow night, 11pm like Auntie Cassie said LOL

really Fergie, you can have it before then its ok!! LOL


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 26, 2011)

Hahah, maybe she is Cassie!





Diane, thats too funny. You are busy cam watching then! lol I have had to cut back a bit, my computer isnt happy with too much to do at the moment. I need to finish getting all these photos off it so it has some space on it and runs smoother again. It has 40,000 photos on it LOL

Fergie is in for the night. Her udder really couldnt get any fuller, and its hot. Milk is still testing 7.6. Her hoohar is quite puffy this afternoon, and quite dark inside.

She's done quite a bit of butt rubbing and belly kicking/biting today. All seems to have toned down now she's back inside though...


----------



## Wings (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm similar Diane. I have a number of external hard drives for storage and keep very little on my actual computer. Works great!


----------



## cassie (Aug 26, 2011)

wow Renee won't be long before you have that baby!! maybe tonight!!!



LOL

did Karen say tonight? or lst night LOL can't remember either way she is SO close!!





night hope you have a good sleep and she doesn't wake you too much!! unless of course it is for the blessed event!!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Aug 26, 2011)

Bump.....


----------



## cassie (Aug 26, 2011)

How is miss fergie this morning???


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 26, 2011)

Fergie is much the same again this morning. I think she has bumped the pause button with all that rubbing on the tree



Will have to see if i can find it and turn her back to play again





Cassie, Kazz, had said Thurs night, think you said Saturday night didnt you?? Ohhh i hope you're right lol Im ready for this foal to arrive!! lol


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 26, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> You need to do what I did. I'm a photo hound, too, horses for pedigrees and falabellas around the world -- thousands of pictures. My son-in-law (a photographer/video producer) told me to get a separate "terabyte" attachment (which is 1,000 gigabytes of storage) and I moved all my photos and heavy graphic programs to that. It made a HUGE difference for me in the performance of my computer. He found one for me, and I only paid $75.00 for it. It's wonderful!!!
> 
> .


I have an external hard drive that i am moving them all to. Its a long slow process. Theres a few years worth of photos on there, and my camera takes REALLY big files - its going to take me some time to move them over lol


----------



## cassie (Aug 26, 2011)

yep I said saturday night hehe COME ON FERGIE!!! oh n Fergie it will be a nice quick delivery so your mummy doesn't need to stress, or worry, and you will have a gorgeous little filly of course!!





n if that doesn't work I'll have to drive down and give her a pep talk face to face LOL





hope you have a lovely saturday, followed of course by a lovely foaling! what is the weather like for you today? its voercast at the moment but hoping that is just fog and will clear soon!!! fingers crossed


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 26, 2011)

Overcast here today too. I hope the sun finds it way through.

I hope your little pep talk worked with Fergie lol


----------



## cassie (Aug 26, 2011)

haha yep! she had her ears forward listening LOL or maybe it was the carrot I was holding in my hand hmmm, no I'm sure she was listening to me!


----------



## Wings (Aug 26, 2011)

You have to hate it when they seem to hit the pause button. You go from progress to.... nothing!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 26, 2011)

She certainly is very figity today...


----------



## cassie (Aug 26, 2011)

hmmmm


----------



## jessj (Aug 26, 2011)

Come on Fergie...we need another baby to drool over!!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 26, 2011)

definitley!!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 27, 2011)

Fergie is inside for the night.

She has a fairly restless day with lots of butt scratching and actually scratching her WHOLE body on the tree. Belly stomping, staring and biting and lots of pacing, tail in the air. Ofcourse, now that she is inside, shes calm and settled again :foottap:

She is much the same as last night. Hooha is very dark inside, dont know if its from all the rubbing, or if its getting ready...

So, here we go for another night lol


----------



## cassie (Aug 27, 2011)

come on fergie lets go!! lets go Fergie Come on!!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 27, 2011)

Bump!!

No little baby?? Naughty girl!! How is she looking Renee??


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 27, 2011)

Nope, still no baby. But i didnt really expect it with how calm she was.

She didnt lay down flat at all though, to set off the alarm.

Her pH has dropped again this morning, to somewhere between 7.2 and 6.8 - its not quite either. So we're getting closer!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 28, 2011)

I think we're in business!





Fergie has been very agitated all day today, butt rubbing, pacing, kicking and biting at her belly HEAPS, tail up and swishing etc etc.

Her milk is WHITE and THICK and pH dropped to 6.8 and she has a tiny bit of wax on her teats. Hoohar very puffy and relaxed.

Hopefully we'll have a baby tonight!


----------



## Wings (Aug 28, 2011)

:OKinteresting Great news!

I have my fingers crossed for a safe delivery and a healthy foal!


----------



## cassie (Aug 28, 2011)

YAY for baby tonight!!! will have her up with Suzie!!!


----------



## jessj (Aug 28, 2011)

YAY Fergie!!! Come on lets see that lil filly!!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 28, 2011)

Low alert?!


----------



## cassie (Aug 28, 2011)

Fergie is foaling everyone!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 28, 2011)

cassie said:


> Fergie is foaling everyone!!!


I saw it I saw it! YAH



Fergie good job, it is adorable.....



. What is it?


----------



## Eagle (Aug 28, 2011)

Congratulations






I missed it and now the foal is hiding. Is it a filly or a colt?

Edit:

OMG it is adorable, double congrats


----------



## cassie (Aug 28, 2011)

Hehe I'll never tell



congrats Renee!!! What a gorgeous little foal!!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 28, 2011)

Its a colt! Chestnut sabino - blaze and one back stocking.

He's been a slow starter, kept doing the "floppy foal" thing to me when i tried to dry him. Scary. But hes up now, pooped and had a little tiny drink, not enough to make me happy. But they're snoozing now, so ill wait til they've had a rest and go see if he can get a good drink before i leave them to it.

Its a real chilly night here tonight. Little guy was shaking and freezing, so he has a little coat on to keep him warm.


----------



## jessj (Aug 28, 2011)

Awww.. i was getting ready for church and missed it! Congrats on the new baby..pics soon i hope!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 28, 2011)

Well with some help he found the milk bar and latched on for a few mins. Hopefully he can find it himself next time.

Seems it has given him an instant burst of energy


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 28, 2011)

jessj said:


> Awww.. i was getting ready for church and missed it! Congrats on the new baby..pics soon i hope!


Sorry you missed it Jess! Hopefully someone on marestare will have recorded for you


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 28, 2011)

MANY CONGRATULATIONS FERGIE!! Well done!











And congratulations to you too Renee - we would love a pic or two when you can.


----------



## Royal Crescent (Aug 28, 2011)

Congratulations!

Barb


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 28, 2011)

:yeah CONGRATULATIONS



:yeah ..looking forward to seeing pictures of the new prince


----------



## cassie (Aug 28, 2011)

YAY Renee, I keep on checking on him he is so cute!!! nice QUICK easy delivery for you!!



good girl Fergie!!

Congrats again, the first thing I saw of him was that blaze what a cutie!!!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks every one. It took him a while to work out the nursing on his own. I had to go out every hour and put him in the right spot, he wasnt even looking for the milkbar on Fergie! He was sucking everything except her. But the light switched on at about 4.30am and he found it himself and hasnt looked back





He is a real little cutie, and a love bug already. When i went in to feed Fergie, he whinnied and ran straight over to me. He was a little unsure at first, but i bent down and he came over for scratches. He already loves his neck being scratched. Awwww... i love foals!





Ill leave them in til it warms up a bit more outside, and then ill try them outside.

I got a few photos on my phone, but they didnt turn out real well, so ill get some with my camera when i let them out.


----------



## Wings (Aug 28, 2011)

Congrats Renee!

I'm glad he has worked out the whole milk bar thing.


----------



## cassie (Aug 28, 2011)

yay its a perfect day for a first run aswell!!!



can't wait for the pics!!! im glad he is so snuggly for you as well!! SO EXCITING!!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 28, 2011)

congrats on your lovely colt


----------



## cassie (Aug 28, 2011)

watching him having a drink from mum, Fergie really is the best mum Renee!!





he was scratching his bum on her earlier... SO CUTE!!!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 28, 2011)

lovin some scratches from mummy Renee!!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 28, 2011)

cam down

blue screen


----------



## cassie (Aug 28, 2011)

yay cam back!! can't see our mummy n baby though...



how is he out there Renee?

Edit: I found them!! standing in the shade of a tree (thinking its a eucalypt?) then off for a little run!!

what an awesome little man!!

can't wait for the pics!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 28, 2011)

Heres some pictures of them outside.


----------



## cassie (Aug 28, 2011)

naw Renee he is the sweetest!!! so fluffy, love that little head!!! how cute! what a good mum Fergie is!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 28, 2011)

what a little love muffin, CONGRATULATIONS!!

Hes darling!!

Just want to add that Fergie has the most beautiful tippy little ears...I just love em!! you cant tell with her punk rocker hair do but in that last picture....after her good roll you can really see them. I have a major ear fetish...and Fergies are the best so far


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 28, 2011)

What a darling face!

Love those little boys!

Congratulations!


----------



## cassie (Aug 29, 2011)

I see Fergie n baby are back inside



Hi baby!! how did he enjoy his first day?! have you thought of any names?

is he quite light for a chestnut?? will he stay chestnut do you think?



love watching them!!





lol he looks beggered poor little guy! bet he will have a nice long sleep soon! has he slept at all today? can't see him real close lol in the paddock


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh yes, he's done plenty of sleeping still. If she was going to keep him too active so he could sleep i would have locked them back, but she calmed down before long and he had several little naps under the tree, and in the stable.





The lighter colour is just the foal shading. Typical for a chestnut. All the babies are born with a lighter coat. I do think he'll stay chestnut. There was a 50% possibility of grey, but normally grey foals dont get the foal shading and are born a really rich colour, with really dark hooves and grey around the eyes, and he has no sign so far. So i'd say he'll stay chestnut





He enjoyed it outside once Fergie stopped running around showing him off. It was only for about 10mins, but thats a long time for little new legs to be trying to keep up. He had a good sleep after that one! Then she was quite calm after that and they just explored around the place


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 29, 2011)

LittleRibbie said:


> what a little love muffin, CONGRATULATIONS!!
> 
> Hes darling!!
> 
> Just want to add that Fergie has the most beautiful tippy little ears...I just love em!! you cant tell with her punk rocker hair do but in that last picture....after her good roll you can really see them. I have a major ear fetish...and Fergies are the best so far


I have a real ear fettish too!!



LOOOOVE tiny tippy ears.

Hopefully the little guy has them too. Bit hard to tell at the moment, but they are nice and small.

Warrior (his sire) also has beautiful, tippy ears, so hopefully he has a double up of that gene


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh Renee he is absolutely gorgeous!









Thank you for the pictures - hoping for lots more please!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 29, 2011)

Im a bit of a photo-aholic. So there will be plenty!


----------



## cassie (Aug 29, 2011)

YAY we love that Renee! glad he was able to sleep lots



cute little kid! he will be stunning once out of his foal fluff!!! he is gorgeous anyway





n I agree about the tippy ears!! love them


----------



## jessj (Aug 29, 2011)

I see him sleeping in his little jacket...he just did a big stretch....tooo tooo tooooo cute!!!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 29, 2011)

He is just too cute. SO fluffy!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 29, 2011)

how is our little man this morning Renee?? got any new pics for us to awwwww over?


----------



## cassie (Aug 29, 2011)

is the cam down for anyone else?


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 29, 2011)

All fixed. My computer that runs the camera isnt real happy. So ill wait until they've finished eating, as they're nice and close to the camera at the moment. And then im going to turn it off for the day to let that computer cool down. its an oldie, and it has been running for over a week straight, so ill give it a day off.

I took some more pictures this morning. Will post some when i get time later today.


----------



## Wings (Aug 29, 2011)

Love the photos! He is adorable



:wub

Have you had many greys from Warrior?


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 29, 2011)

He's only been here since Feb 09. So my first season i had one foal by him - chestnut tovero/grey.

Last season i had 5 foals by him - ALL grey lol

So this is his year of non greys hopefully. I do love greys, but he throws such pretty blazes and leg white, i would like to have a few that stay that way






He has a lot of non grey foals in the USA, and he is tested as hetrozygous for grey (should throw it 50% of the time), so who would have bet that he'd throw 100% greys to date LOL

Looks like he may have broken that pattern with this little guy anyway


----------



## cassie (Aug 29, 2011)

yay so exciting! come on Warrior keep up your non grey foals!!!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## anyssapark (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## cassie (Aug 29, 2011)

YAY Renee he is so GORGEOUS!! what a little character already!!!!!



have you thought of any names?!





Fergie is such a good mummy!!


----------



## Wings (Aug 29, 2011)

:wub With the level of cuteness seen in a mini foal you have to wonder how they get to spend any time not being cuddled by someone!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh yes, he's unbelievably cute



He gets lots of loving lol Hes SO hairy, which makes him all the more cuddly





Cassie, his name is Anyssa Park Ultimate Calibre


----------



## cassie (Aug 29, 2011)

naw, love the name Renee!!! I would be out there all day lol just watching and cuddling him lol. good thing he is at your house not mine LOL

he is SO CUTE!!





how many mares do you have to foal this year? n whens the next one due?? LOL


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 29, 2011)

Calibre is the first of 5 foals due here this season.

I have one mare that is only 3 days behind Fergie (last breeding date) and another that is 9 days behind her. Both of these mares are developing and udder that is about 1/4 full at this stage, so keeping a good check on them, but at this point they arent alarmed or under camera. After Calibre is a few more days old, he'll move to a different stable at night, so that i can disinfect and prepare the foaling stable for the next mare that decides to be ready. Although these two girls could be ready together, so ill have to set up the spare camera in another stable also.

I then have two mares due to my other stallion, in October.


----------



## cassie (Aug 29, 2011)

wow you will be busy LOL n so will we!!








it will be sad not to see Calibre in the stall but exciting with the new mummas LOL


----------



## Eagle (Aug 30, 2011)

wow, Calibre is just too cute for words



I can't wait to see him without all that baby fluff


----------



## cassie (Aug 30, 2011)

how is our little man this morning Renee?? and how are your other girls?!




morning


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 30, 2011)

I have turned the camera off for the day, as i have moved Fergie and Calibre to another paddock. I will run another camera over there so you can still watch him at night though



But i have just disinfected the foaling stable and leaving it to dry out and air out for the next mare. She isnt looking ready yet, but she's 325 days along, and has formed about 3/4 of an udder quite quickly. Her milk is white and VERY sticky already, and testing 7.6 pH. So ill be moving her into the foaling stable tonight or tomorrow, depending how she is looking this afternoon.

Ill put a small screen up (if i can remember how to do it on my switcher lol, of Fergie and Cal still, so you can still enjoy his antics while we wait for Penny


----------



## cassie (Aug 30, 2011)

YAY naw Penny, how cute (my ponies name is Penny



)

wow thats a quick change! Calibre might not have to wait long for a little playmate!!





would love to still be able to see Calibre and Fergie!





he must be loving the weather atm, I know my guys are!! hoping with this nice weather that suz might have her foal soon!


----------



## jessj (Aug 31, 2011)

Calibre you are such a sweet and hansome boy!



I have been a horrible aunti and have hardly had time to post and tell you what a beautiful boy you are... but i have been reading about you and keeping up! Cant wait to see new pics of you, and to see you with your new playmates when they arrive!!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 31, 2011)

anymore cute pics today Renee??


----------



## Eagle (Aug 31, 2011)

I have a great view of a bucket!!!!

Helppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## cassie (Aug 31, 2011)

haha Renee,

I can see two ponies!



wonder which one is which... guessing one will have a foal... haven't spotted little Calibre yet...


----------



## cassie (Aug 31, 2011)

looks like Penny (the new mare) is in the big screen!! just look at that tummy!!



LOL haven't seen Calibre yet...



oh wait just spotted him!! lol

Renee can we get some pics of Penny please? she looks huge from the cam!

oh n of course any new pics of Calibre are definitley required lol us aunties don't request much!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 31, 2011)

LOL Cass. You didnt even give me a chance to get them settled in and fed and you had 20 questions LOL





Yes, the mare on the big screen is Penny. She is 325 days today. Her udder is not full, but her milk is white and sticky, and her hoohar is very relaxed already. She is only testing 7.6 pH. So we still should have a little time. This is an older mare - 20yo, and she is a "voluptuous woman" as i call her








Here she is in January






She is also in foal to Warrior (Calibres dad)






Penny hasnt been stabled in a long time, so may take some time to settle in... she has plenty of hay to keep her occupied.

Fergie and Calibre are on the small screen. They've been moved to a different stable, which is very big, so i couldnt get it all in the screen. So they can go off screen. Sorry. The infrared in that camera is also not quite as good.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 31, 2011)

I have them up


----------



## cassie (Aug 31, 2011)

hehe sorry Renee, everyone knows by now I love to ask questions!! LOL

she is gorgeous!! it will be very interesting to see what this foal looks like as she is a similar colour to Fergie!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 31, 2011)

bump





Mornin Renee





how are your lovely ponies this morning?


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh Renee, Penny is absolutely gorgeous - looks as though you are going to have another beautiful baby!





Has she not had a foal for a while - you said she hasn't been stabled in a while? How long have you had her and do you have any pics of her past babies?

Sorry, I'm doing a Cassie and asking lots of questions. LOL!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 31, 2011)

haha yay someone else asking lots of questions LOL yay for Anna



hehe


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 31, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> Oh Renee, Penny is absolutely gorgeous - looks as though you are going to have another beautiful baby!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. I love this old girl





Penny is an imported mare from USA (as im sure you picked up from her prefix), and before she was imported, she produced 4x World Top 10, and World Res. Grand Champion stallion Bear Branch Crow Feather.






Here are lots more current, and nicer photos of him.

http://www.tfminiatures.com/horses/Bear-Branch-Crow-Feather/index.html

This is one of the foals she's had since being here






She has had other foals, but i dont have any photos of them.

Bear Branch Bobby Lee was another she had before coming over here, but i have never found any info on him...

She hasnt had a for for 3 years.

This is my first foal from her, i got her about 18 months ago.


----------



## cassie (Aug 31, 2011)

wow her foals are stunning Renee!!

you must be so excited!! her foal will be gorgeous!!!





come on Penny, lol hurry up!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 31, 2011)

I cleaned *13* poops out of Pennys stable this morning!!!! Holy moly!!!! This girl sure can poop!! lol All were pretty normal consistency.

She had been out 10mins and rubbed her little hoohar on a tree and hurt it to the point of blood. Silly girl



So i've moved her to another paddock during the day where she can only rub on round fence posts - they will be a bit more gentle. Why do these mares do this to themselves





Her milk is WHITE, and her ph has dropped to 7.2 from 7.6 yesterday.

Hoohar and butt are very relaxed and ready to go. She has an alarm on her during the day, and ill probably keep it on her during tonight also.





I took some current pics of her. They arent great, but ill load them up for you all to see...


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 31, 2011)

Sorry they arent good photos. I only had my phone with me.

She is dropped, but Penny does have a very low belly at the best of times, so she isnt MEGA dropped compared to what she normally is anyway. if that was all baby i'd be worried there was a clydestale in there LOL






Milk is very white and sticky, testing 7.2pH






Her udder isnt full yet, but its quite an unusual shaped udder - kinda typical of that of an old lady thats had many children i guess LOL The milk does come out very easily though, so im unsure if she will fill totally or not. Time will tell i guess...


----------



## cassie (Aug 31, 2011)

YAY wow Renee, she is moving heaps fast!!! you will hav a friend with Calibre before long!!!



THAT TUMMY!!!





lol

poor thing!!

she looks such a pretty sweet girl!! can't wait to see this little one!!

how is Calibre and Fergie this morning? any new pcis


----------



## Wings (Aug 31, 2011)

Penny is to die for



:wub Look at that face!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks




I think she's a total doll. I just adore this sweet old girl, even if she is a little "chunky monkey" lol

You cant tell real great from the pic, but she has hazel-ish eyes. They're so unusual and pretty.






Cassie, Penny has been plodding along for a while now, her changes have been fairly slow and steady, but i just hadnt been writing about her yet, as she wasnt looking quite ready yet





No new pics of Calibre, sorry. Will get some over the weekend if not before. I have been so busy with other things atm... but ill try to get more soon.

LOL, yep, she's LOOOOOW lol



Baby is going to have to CLIMB out of there


----------



## Wings (Aug 31, 2011)

If she goes missing she won't be hiding in my paddocks, I promise



:angel


----------



## cassie (Aug 31, 2011)

haha Bree



same here LOL

n Renee!! you are too right about the foal climbing out of there LOL

Can't wait to see this little one!!! her face is gorgeous! no wonder you bought her!!!








hazel eyes?! how COOL!!

I'm happy to wait for some really cute pics of Calibre hehe


----------



## Eagle (Sep 1, 2011)

She is adorable



How many other beauties do you have hiding at your place???

( Diane ssshhhhhhhhh go get the plane we are off to steal some horses)


----------



## cassie (Sep 1, 2011)

Eagle said:


> She is adorable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can't agree more with that statement LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm with you - just climbing aboard now, will meet you at the airport OK?

What a wonderful girl and what a track record with her foals. You must be so excited - WE are so excited!


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I love my horses





This is my website if you'd like to see the rest www.anyssapark.com

Penny is back inside for the night. No changes to report. Her udder is slightly fuller than this morning, but all else the same.

I have an alarm on her, but im hoping she is easy on me tonight and doesnt set it off. We got some devistating news today, and im hoping to just have an early dinner and sleep the night away.

Please call if you are concerned about anything it all with Penny.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## cassie (Sep 1, 2011)

oh praying for you guys!! hoping that all turns out really well!!

take care of yourself!

Dearest Penny,

we love you so much and think you ae the most beautiful girl, your mummy needs a good night sleep tonight, so please let her have it ok?

you can have your foal another night





Hugs n kisses

Auntie Cassie

I will keep Penny up with Suzie If my internet will let me, I'm sure the other aunties will keep a good watch on her!

hope you are able to have that easy night your wanting!!!

hugs n kisses for you too!!

Love Cass


----------



## Wings (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't think I'd ever pull off pinching Penny, Renee would find me hanging over Arlie's fence and drooling. I've admired that horse pretty much since I got involved with minis!


----------



## jessj (Sep 1, 2011)

Renee! Where do you get these horses with the tiny cute ears and sweetest little faces!!!! Penny is ADORABLE!!!



I have serious V belly envy! Cant wait to see another gorgeous foal from anyssa park!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 1, 2011)

Gosh, Penny poops like a shire



and she is box walking, hmmmm is she just waiting for breakfast?


----------



## cassie (Sep 1, 2011)

hope you were able to geet that good night sleep you were after Renee, n you have a nice day today...


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks all for watching and for the compliments on my horses.





I didnt sleep real well, but Penny was a good girl and only set the alarm off once, and it seems she just had her head on an angle while scratching to set it off, so i got to reset it straight away and go back to bed.

Some friends of ours lost their precious 2yo daughter yesterday. Gosh life can be cruel sometimes. Ill never understand why these things have to happen





Penny has WAX this morning, her udder is slighlt fuller, but two big globs of wax there this morning. Fingers crossed tonight is the night.


----------



## cassie (Sep 1, 2011)

YAY for tonight being the night!!

OMG how terrible!!

your poor friends, n you must be feeling awful!!

praying for you and your friends!





hugs being sent to you Renee!!





Cass


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 1, 2011)

anyssapark said:


> Thanks all for watching and for the compliments on my horses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






OMG that is so sad..its not right were ment to go before our kids send them some big hugs from all of us on here

Hoping penny foals for you soon.......


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 1, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> OMG that is so sad..its not right were ment to go before our kids send them some big hugs from all of us on here
> 
> Hoping penny foals for you soon.......



Thank you. I will do.

Also, i know you said you loved Arlie. Im not sure if it would interest you or not, but i have donated services to both Arlie and Warrior to be auctioned, and all proceeds go to the family. Another wonderful friend who doesnt even know the family has also donated her national champion stallion. AI is available at bidders expense.

Check out my Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=643883601


----------



## cassie (Sep 1, 2011)

what a lovely thing to do Renee!! I added you on fb but you will also see a Jonathan King did as well lol sorry didn't realise I was on my brothers account when I went on just reject that one lol silly me thanks


----------



## Wings (Sep 2, 2011)

anyssapark said:


> Thank you. I will do.
> 
> Also, i know you said you loved Arlie. Im not sure if it would interest you or not, but i have donated services to both Arlie and Warrior to be auctioned, and all proceeds go to the family. Another wonderful friend who doesnt even know the family has also donated her national champion stallion. AI is available at bidders expense.
> 
> Check out my Facebook page http://www.facebook....hp?id=643883601






:shocked Why am I broke!?

Oh yeah. Tinker. (calls out window) You better give me nice babies to make up for missing an Arlie baby!

I'll keep my eye on it Renee but I doubt I can jiggle my budget around enough



But what a kind and wonderful thing to offer!


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 2, 2011)

Wings said:


> :shocked Why am I broke!?
> 
> Oh yeah. Tinker. (calls out window) You better give me nice babies to make up for missing an Arlie baby!
> 
> ...


No probs. Thought i'd give you a headsup


----------



## Wings (Sep 2, 2011)

One day I will have an Anyssa Park baby. It is on my list!

I really do have a list of horses I want foals from


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 2, 2011)

Well i hope one day we can help you out with your wishlist





I think we'll have a foal tonight!!





Pennys pH is dropped to 6.8, white milk dripping from her (but slowed up now and has clogged to wax), very agitated (and not happy with me locking her up!) been doing small mushy poops all day long.

She had a belly clip this afternoon and thought it was a wonderful massage lol

Now bring on the baby Penny!! (Nice and early please



)


----------



## Wings (Sep 2, 2011)

I'll hold you to that Renee, tell your mares to cook me up a nice little Arlie filly in a year or two





I'll keep checking on on the cam, I might actually catch a foaling this time!

Aren't they funny with the belly clip, Palli loves his lower neck being done. He wiggles the lips and stretches out.


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 2, 2011)

This little mare is acting like she;s got ants in her pants today....hows she looking to everyone else


----------



## Eagle (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't think she likes being in much bc every time I have watched her she has been a little unsettled.

great news about the ph and






for the wax, not long now. I am off shopping now and I can't watch this cam on my phone



I will be as quick as I can.


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes, she is much more unsettled tonight. Normally she will at least stand and eat her dinner, but she has barely touched it. She isnt happy atm. its about 15mins from dark here, so i think she will settle once its dark.


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 2, 2011)

Or there could be a foal coming


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 2, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> Or there could be a foal coming


Well yes, i think thats on the cards too


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 2, 2011)

There we go, dark now, and she's settled down.

Although still hasnt eaten her dinner


----------



## Eagle (Sep 2, 2011)

I can't get the cam to stay up


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 2, 2011)

Me either iam having trouble with all cams tonight


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 2, 2011)

got her up


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry guys - should stay up now. Hubby was on and off the phone, and for some reason it kept dropping when ever he was on it.

Hes in bed now


----------



## Eagle (Sep 2, 2011)

no worries, it looks like Penny has settled too


----------



## Eagle (Sep 2, 2011)

wow. look at that "V"









Did you take any photos today Renee?


----------



## cassie (Sep 2, 2011)

Penny was pacing a little earlier... hmmmm,

come on sweet girl! well I'm going to sleep have to work tomorrow ahh lol

will have barn alarm up so aunties! please make sure you hit the alerts lol though I'm sure you will!!

Renee I hope she won't keep you waiting too long tonight and you are able to get some sleep you need to look after yourself and that little one you are cooking to perfection


----------



## Wings (Sep 2, 2011)

Fingers crossed for Penny.


----------



## TRUE PICK (Sep 2, 2011)

I am wondering, is this alot of pacing for this girl? she seems really agitated!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 2, 2011)

She really doesn't like being in at night, she will be worn out today with all that box walking.



Renee watch out that she doesn't foal in the field


----------



## cassie (Sep 2, 2011)

Renee you must be exhausted poor thing!

I can't believe she didn't foal for you last night I had her up n checked on her whenever I was checking on Suz she wasVERY restles...

well I hope for your sake she foals today...

or early tonight!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 2, 2011)

She has foaled out in the field

CONGRATULATIONS Renee











BABY OF THE MONTH


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 2, 2011)

OMG congrats,, another one ive missed begger

have we got any pictures yet

Come on is a colt or filly .......details please


----------



## jessj (Sep 2, 2011)

Congrats Renee!!!


----------



## albahurst (Sep 2, 2011)

Congrats, Renee! Can't wait to see photos


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 3, 2011)

Its a FILLY!!!





A tall, leggy refined chestnut filly with a half blaze. Shes very pretty.

I let Penny out early this morning as she was so agitated in her stall. She's never been that bad. I think she just wanted to foal outside, on her terms, as it only took her 1.5hours to get down to business once i let her outside





Here is a photo from the filly (Elle) first standing.

I have to go out for the evening now, so i will get some more photos tomorrow.










If you see any problems at all with her tonight, please dont hesitate to call me. I will come straight home. I am running out the door shortly to a friends surprise 30th birthday. Penny has a heap of hay to keep her amused, and Elle is drinking, pooping and peeing just fine, so im sure all will be fine


----------



## Wings (Sep 3, 2011)

She is amazing, look at those legs!


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 3, 2011)

shes so cute i just love foals



and look at the legs on her shes so tall


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh MANY CONGRATULATIONS Renee!














And well done Penny you clever girl.





What a pretty little filly - and look at those legs! Cant wait for some more pics.


----------



## cassie (Sep 3, 2011)

YAY Renee, just got home from work... guess what the first thing I did was!! put up Penny's camera to get a little look at your filly!! still wobbly but no wonder those LONG legs what a stunner!!

elle what a gorgeous name!!! can't wait for some more pics tomorrow!!

you know what warrior throws to paliminos now lol gorgeous chestnuts with blaze's LOL

go Warrior!!





hope you are having a fun night, Penny settled and Elle, wandering round hehe





CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 3, 2011)

shes beautiful 



 .. 



 Congatulations


----------



## jessj (Sep 3, 2011)

Aww...Elle is such a beauty!!!


----------



## cassie (Sep 3, 2011)

good morning miss Renee



how are your gorgeous little babies today??

hope your feeling alright too


----------



## cassie (Sep 4, 2011)

Renee can we get any new pics of your new baby girl??!!



n some new ones of Calibre if you have some





hope you had a lovely fathers day


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 4, 2011)

Hope everything is ok this morning with the new babies Renee.





I think you should add 'AND A FILLY' to your topic heading!


----------



## cassie (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Renee, wondering how you are all going?


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry i havent been online to update much. I have been so busy, and barely home all weekend. It was "fathers day" here yesterday and so from dawn til dark we were out spoiling our dads





Ellie (changed from Elle) is going great. She still has some straightening and strengthening to do in those long legs, but thats to be expected - look at the length of them lol

Here are some new pictures of her i took this morning.

I have named her Anyssa Park Ultimate Covergirl - as she has long legs like a supermodel



































http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/310480_10150275184648602_643883601_7738791_4367683_n. jpg[/img]


----------



## Wings (Sep 4, 2011)

She is lovely! Those legs just go on forever. I am suffering leg envy


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 4, 2011)

There very long legs but look how straight thay are.............


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 4, 2011)

gorgeous! Looks like momma is taking good care of her!


----------



## MeganH (Sep 4, 2011)

Lord, those legs are amazing!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh my she is gorgeous!





What a beautiful little girl - and what a clever Penny!


----------



## jessj (Sep 5, 2011)

AWWWW.!!!! She is SO CUTE and i am SO JEALOUS!!




:wub


----------



## little lady (Sep 5, 2011)

Congrats on a beautiful filly!!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 5, 2011)

wow Penny strikes again.



She is adorable and looks identical to mummy. Her whiskers are nearly as long as her legs





Diane we need the plane again


----------



## Eagle (Sep 5, 2011)

Lets go get us some pretty horses( wicked laugh)


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 5, 2011)

GO! GO! GO!


----------



## cassie (Sep 5, 2011)

haha you girls!! thats why there hasnt been any photos of Calibre lol you girls.... lol so... who has him then? lol Wales Italy or America?! lol





how are your gorgeous little foals this morning Renee? oh your auction would have finished last night!! how did it go? I'll check on fb


----------

